
TechCrunch: Is Spotplex a better Digg? - farmer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/28/exclusive-is-spotplex-a-better-digg/
======
Alex3917
It's basically Digg + an ad hoc reputation system. The good news is that it
will eliminate most linkspam. The bad news is that it will filter out a lot of
insightful content. The systemic design rewards the people who post every
single day, rather than those who post the occasional great piece. The reason
is that if you only post occasionally then it's very hard to build up a
following, unless you write for a techy audience who all use RSS or you make
Digg or Slashdot regularly. Instead of encouraging people to speak up when
they have something valuable to say, it seems to be encouraging almost the
opposite. [insert joke about my comments here].

I do, however, predict that this site will have a lot of stories with really
awesome headlines.

------
chendy
Spotplex seems to be down currently, so I haven't been able to fully explore
the site. However, based on the Techcrunch coverage, it seems like this will
ultimately be just another content suggestion site. I like the innovative way
of sourcing stories, but at the end of the day, it will just be another wall
for news to echo off of. If a story makes it to the front page of Spotplex,
there's a good chance we'll see it on Digg. And then Reddit. And so on.

However, Spotplex will ultimately garner a different type of reader base, so
it should provide some variety from that standpoint. Not to mention, now we're
getting one step closer to our news feeders becoming "self aware."

------
nate
Holy Crap. I can't stand that every div in Spotplex is pulling some other Ajax
thing down. I had spinny indicators whirling at me like I was in a land of
pinwheels.

And when I went in, the first 3 links to stuff was just some test posts or
spam.

Answer: No.

